# Leuc Tadpoles



## David (Jan 21, 2008)

My tads are almost 2 months old. They are all living together in a 2.5 gallon tank with 2 inches of water. Some of the tadpoles are much larger then others. The smaller ones have rough places on their heads. The damaged places are some what light in color, maybe bit marks? One of the smaller ones died today. What is going on and what should I do? Thanks


----------



## kristy55303 (Apr 27, 2008)

i would rear leuc tads in individual containers. This is probably your main problem. Others can chime in as it will help. I am no expert by any means with leucs. I rear all my tads in individual deli cups. Azureus, tincs, you name it. But they shouldn't be reared together in my research of them. Seaparate as soon as possible IMO. Others with more dart experience then myself, please chime in and give advice, hope this helps kristy


----------



## Philsuma (Jul 18, 2006)

What Kristy said.


----------



## sandycreed (Feb 24, 2007)

How many do you have in there and what plants/leaves are there?


----------



## David (Jan 21, 2008)

9 tads in a 4X6 container with 2 inches of water.


----------



## Philsuma (Jul 18, 2006)

wow...seperate them.


----------



## David (Jan 21, 2008)

I had 9 in a 2.5 gallon and 9 in a 4X6 container. My leucs breed every 3 weeks and I normally get around 9 eggs. I took the 9 out of the 2.5 gallon and put them in 5 oz individual containers. Any thoughts?


----------



## davefan13 (Jun 14, 2007)

David said:


> Any thoughts?


Yeah..raise them in individual containers.


----------



## GSXR_MURRHEE (Sep 16, 2006)

David said:


> 9 tads in a 4X6 container with 2 inches of water.


Way too small, especially for 9 of 'em. I raise my leuc tads communally in those clear, shoebox-size sterilite containers with about 2 inches of water and rarely have problems. I've had up to 8 in a container at a time. You might lose a weak one every now and again from the others eating it, but as long as you're feeding enough you shouldn't have problems.


----------



## kristy55303 (Apr 27, 2008)

here is the scoop...leuc tadpoles should be raised individually as they do exhibit canabalism. That is where your problem is. If they wer my tads, i'd house individually. Short and to the point. Separate. 
Kristy


----------



## sandycreed (Feb 24, 2007)

I'm raising leuc tads just now. The eldest four are in a communal tank. All later tads are in individual containers. I have just bought more containers to split the four in the communal tank. Why? Because three of them are less than a fifth of the size of tads hatched more than one month later that are individual, they haven't grown since they hatched and were put in the tank. The fourth is about the same size as the later tads, maybe a little larger. I, personally, do not feel the tads in the communal tank are thriving. Anything but. They show greater stress levels and are far more skittish. The four tads are in a tank 16"x8"x8" which contains water three inches deep with three different well rooted water plants and plenty oak and indian almond leaves. Plenty space, plenty hiding places. Communal raising may be more convenient but I really don't think I will try it again.


----------



## reggorf (Oct 24, 2006)

I just started doing communal tad raising with some tads that I used to raise individually, including leucs. As long as there is enough food (tad bites and indian almond leaves, etc.), they won't bother each other too much, maybe a little tail nipping. I use the shoe box sized containers as well for leucs, terribilis, santa isabels, bassleri, and super blues. All have done fine. As already mentioned, you may lose a weak tad or two, but ultimately the ones that come out of the water are stronger. Tad bites don't foul up the water, so you can put a lot of food in there to keep them occupied. The group of leuc tads that I am raising now are much larger than the ones that are in individual cups. The key is to give them enough food and enough space. Don't over crowd the container.


----------

